# Cat losing hair on tail



## ceefirr (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi can any one answer this my maine coon has had a litter of kittens and has losdt her fine tail its sooooo thin now Why? another cat I knew lost hers as well when she was in heat is this commen? I have never seen this before both cats are maine coons
ceefirr


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont really no much about main coons, but could they just be shedding?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, it's common in the Coons and Wegies, especially when they've had a litter or moulting time after the winter*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi-is it possible she is plucking?Some cats do/can pluck themselves sometimes in patches and sometimes to baldness-due to stress,frustration,hormones etc


----------



## ceefirr (Apr 15, 2008)

She doesnt seem to be doing it herself and this is first time she has had this. I have only seen it once in anotrher maine coon who was in heat. Im wondering if its hormonal. I will mention it to my vet next time im there as I would like to know the answer. 
ceefirr


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I would as someone i know has a girl who has plucked-secretly so that my friend only ever saw the bald resultand hers was hormonal-it's just a thought but do plz let us know how you get on and hope she sorts it out whatever the problem-will be interesting to know whats happeningFingers crossed for you Jill


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a Persian that is constantly 'kneading' her tail, like it is her comfort blanket, she has made it quite thin and matted by doing this. So just wondered if the litter was large could it be down to kittens kneading about in it?


----------



## poshcats (May 17, 2008)

Hi,
I have two maine coons that have had kittens in the last three months. One of the girls now looks terrible as her tail hair is falling out and no she is not plucking it out. My other girl looks fantastic and has kept her tail. It is hormonal and very common in breeding Maine Coons

Lynne


----------

